

Ask HN: Is the Accounting Space Crowded at the Moment? - captaincrunch

Would doing an accounting product at the MVP level be a bad idea currently with free products out there like Wave?
======
codegeek
I have been thinking of same being a 1 man small business owner. I m using
wave right now but it just doesn't solve my problems.

~~~
yoseph
Hey, I'm a product manager at Wave. Would love to learn how we can do a better
job. Could you shoot me an email? yosephATwaveaccounting.com

